

Ask HN: Any companies that learn what I'm interested in by clicks on RSS links? - jskitz

I'm noticing lately that reading through my RSS feeds takes me a substantial amount of time everyday.  I get upwards of 200 articles every day in my RSS reader, and I click on maybe 30 or 40 articles that I find interesting.  Is there any RSS reader software / company that can learn what I like from what I click through on, and start customizing my feed by culling out links not in what my current interests are?&#60;p&#62;Additionally, if this system existed, it could also find people that share your general interests by what you are mutually reading.
======
cmelbye
Google Reader has a recommended links feature that may be of interest to you.

